# Brisket N Beer



## Salty dog (Oct 28, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZHHHTWUoEi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHHHTWUoEi4[/video]


----------



## shankster (Oct 28, 2011)

Nice shot..man....


----------



## DwarvenChef (Oct 29, 2011)

Salty dog said:


> [video=youtube;ZHHHTWUoEi4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHHHTWUoEi4[/video]


 
Ok the vid shows up in "Quote" but not in original post ...

Frag ok the Link shows up when typing but not after posting


----------



## Fornia (Nov 6, 2011)

This is very cool!


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 6, 2011)

Very interesting, and I just cooked brisket yesterday, so I need to try a beer recipe next time. Btw, did I see you use your knife spine to lever off those bottle caps. What lessons are you teaching the youngins? 

k.


----------

